# --> BRAND NEW From MASON-Tech: GREAT PLATES!!



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

...........................................
*Now in stock and shipping!!!*
...........................................
 *MASON-TECH.com* is proud to offer our BRAND NEW laser cut and machined billet steel *GREAT PLATES*! So now that we've got your attention, you're probably asking, what are *GREAT PLATES*? Good question, read on...
*GREAT PLATES* take care of the age old problem found on VW's mk2, mk3, mk4 and Corrado models. When lowering the rear of the car with an aftermarket suspension, the rear trailing arms begin to swing toward the front of the car pushing the rear tires into the front area of the wheel opening. When this happens, tire clearance is severely reduced. 
*GREAT PLATES* sandwich between the front trailing arm mounting brackets and the body to relocate the entire axle approximately 13mm rearward. Not only do they improve the aesthetics of the car, but they also allow a lower ride height without rubbing. And since the wheel is more centered in the wheel opening (where there is more effective wheel clearance), you can achieve up to 1" of additional overall drop in air ride applications!
Who can benefit from *GREAT PLATES*? Anyone who owns a lowered mk2/3/4 Golf/GTI/Jetta or Corrado. Installation has no effect on your car's wheel alignment and can actually improve handling as the static wheelbase is corrected back to factory specs! Since *GREAT PLATES* are made from solid steel, they are super strong and in no way compromise the integrity of your car's chassis. Installation is very simple and can be completed in the garage or driveway with a jack, jack stands and a few hand tools in under an hour.
Centers rear wheels in wheel opening on lowered cars!

Allows up to 1" additional drop!

Laser cut and machined steel construction!

Each kit includes pair of GREAT PLATES (L & R) and new Grade-8 hardware!

...........................................


































...........................................
*mk2*
*Fits the Following:*
Golf/GTI, all FWD models, 1985-92
Jetta/GLI, all FWD models, 1985-92
*Available now!*
*mk2 GREAT PLATES - $99.99 Buy Now!*

..................................................................................

*mk3*
*Fits the Following:*
Golf/GTI, all FWD models, 1993-99 (early)
Jetta, all FWD models, 1993-99 (early)
Cabrio, 1995-2003
*Available now!*
*mk3 GREAT PLATES - $99.99 Buy Now!*

..................................................................................

*Corrado*
*Fits the Following:*
Corrado, all models, 1989-95
*Available now!*
*Corrado GREAT PLATES - $99.99 Buy Now!*

..................................................................................
*mk4*
*Fits the Following:*
Golf/GTI, all FWD models, 1999.5-2005
Jetta/Bora, all FWD models, 1999.5-2005
*Available now!*
*mk4 GREAT PLATES - $109.99 Buy Now!*

........................................... 

...........................................
*We also offer a complete selection of vr6 Crakpipes and kits, timing chain kits and OEM parts as well as VR6 timing chain kits and components at excellent prices! We also manufacture many other unique products like Air Ride Suspension Kits and Sumpsaver Skidplates. Check it all out at  MASON-TECH.com*http://www.mason-tech.com/Vortex.asp
You may order online 24/7 at our secure webstore by following the links above or you may email us any time at [email protected]


_Modified by [email protected] at 12:46 PM 6-1-2009_


----------



## insanerado (Nov 9, 2006)

would these be affective on non airride slammed cars?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (insanerado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *insanerado* »_would these be affective on non airride slammed cars?

Most definitely! By moving the rear wheel back, you will gain a TON of tire clearance on ANY lowered car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 79RabbitDSL (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Im curious, did you consider plates that would relocate the hub up rather than back? That would allow better trailing arm geometry and acomplish the same aesthetic purpose.


----------



## vdubfiend (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

good stuff Scott... 








emailed you


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: --> BRAND NEW From MASON-Tech: GREAT PLATES!! ([email protected])*

just ordered a set for my mk4


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

nice.


----------



## sdobbins (Apr 25, 2007)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (79RabbitDSL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *79RabbitDSL* »_Im curious, did you consider plates that would relocate the hub up rather than back? That would allow better trailing arm geometry and acomplish the same aesthetic purpose.

Not sure I understand the question


----------



## Fresh Cappuccino (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: (sdobbins)*

Tempppting...


----------



## 79RabbitDSL (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Not sure I understand the question









Well the reason the wheel moves forward in the wheel well is because the trailing arm rotates past parallel to the ground right. The stub axle moves in an arc with the trailing arm and the farther the trailing arm rotates up the farther and faster the wheel will move forward relative to the wheel well. If you relocate the stub axle up rather than back relative to the trailing arm you would allow the arm to sit closer to parallel to the ground so it wouldnt pull the wheel forward. Hope that makes sense, it would basically be like a drop spindle...


----------



## Greg_CabinKrew (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: (vdubfiend)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubfiend* »_good stuff Scott... 











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (Ravin' GTI)*

ordering soon


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (79RabbitDSL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *79RabbitDSL* »_
Well the reason the wheel moves forward in the wheel well is because the trailing arm rotates past parallel to the ground right. The stub axle moves in an arc with the trailing arm and the farther the trailing arm rotates up the farther and faster the wheel will move forward relative to the wheel well. If you relocate the stub axle up rather than back relative to the trailing arm you would allow the arm to sit closer to parallel to the ground so it wouldnt pull the wheel forward. Hope that makes sense, it would basically be like a drop spindle...

I thought that's what you were saying but wasn't sure. When conceptualizing this product, we examined every possible means to do the job, but the final design ended up being the simplest, safest and most effective way. We ruled out relocating the stub axle because any way you look at it, it has to be spaced out which kills tire clearance (the main thing you are trying to improve).


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

but you could also make them add some camber if you did it that way


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d1rtyj4k3* »_but you could also make them add some camber if you did it that way









True, but not everyone wants additional negative camber in the rear. And you would still pe pushing the wheel out a minumum of 1/2" at the hub centerline.


----------



## 79RabbitDSL (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I thought that's what you were saying but wasn't sure. When conceptualizing this product, we examined every possible means to do the job, but the final design ended up being the simplest, safest and most effective way. We ruled out relocating the stub axle because any way you look at it, it has to be spaced out which kills tire clearance (the main thing you are trying to improve). 

Ahhhhhh, Im a little slow today. i thought these were relocating the stub axle, not the beam mounts. I got it now, very cool product http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (79RabbitDSL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *79RabbitDSL* »_
Ahhhhhh, Im a little slow today. i thought these were relocating the stub axle, not the beam mounts. I got it now, very cool product http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Have another Red Bull.


----------



## slo deno (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: (79RabbitDSL)*

Scott on his game all the time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LedJetta (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (slo deno)*

this is good stuff scott.
filling needs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

nice!


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MFZERO)*

scott told me about these about a year ago or something that he was toying with the idea, id get some but i dont need them anymore cuz im selling my car...maybe for my mk3 tho...
i wish you would use some coated bolts tho, all the ones i have on my suspension are all rusted


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Hinrichs)*

Interesting.
Quick Q, on the mk4, the rear passenger has a hump in the fender liner for the fuel filler, my tires are barely clearing this. Any information on clearance in that respect? Also what about the e-brake cable and brake lines? Do they need to be extended/adjusted? I would really like to hear some feedback from some people with these. What materials are the hardware made from? Stainless?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Boosted20th2886)*

dang this is cool. finally someone came out with something.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

The way the axle swings, there shouldn't be any issues with tire clearance and the filler. Bolts in the production kits will be zinc plated grade 8 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

what about the brake lines/cables?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Boosted20th2886)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted20th2886* »_what about the brake lines/cables?

Not a problem. There is enough slack in everything that nothing binds up at all.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

BRAVO Scott... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ChrisTheBlackGuy (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (diive4sho)*

amazing....


----------



## No post counting (Oct 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I don't even own a VW anymore but these are awesome! This was the one thing I HATED when I lowered (coils) my mkiv!
Pure Sex!!


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (No post counting)*

Very nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RATHERSMART (Dec 6, 2005)

BRILLIANT!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_BRAVO Scott... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Bump for Scott & Masontechnology


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLKSUNSHINE* »_Bump for Scott & Masontechnology









Haha, thanks


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Cool product.


----------



## gENERIX_ (Nov 13, 2005)

I can see these doing really well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (gENERIX_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gENERIX_* »_I can see these doing really well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

We're pretty excited about them!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

any chance you guys will be selling stuff at southern worthersee? i'll be coming over from the UK and a couple guys have shown interest in picking these up.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (dt83aw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dt83aw* »_any chance you guys will be selling stuff at southern worthersee? i'll be coming over from the UK and a couple guys have shown interest in picking these up.

Yes, we will have plenty of product for sale at Southern Worthersee http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Very very nice. watching.. and probably buying


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_Very very nice. watching.. and probably buying


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ordered my set yesterday...going on my mk3 tho cuz the mk4 should be gone soon hopefully


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_ordered my set yesterday...going on my mk3 tho cuz the mk4 should be gone soon hopefully

Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## big bentley (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: --> BRAND NEW From MASON-Tech: GREAT PLATES!! ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## superchannelkev (Dec 11, 2004)

*FV-QR*

ordered. cant wait to get em. thanks again for the Quick responses Scott!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (superchannelkev)*


_Quote, originally posted by *superchannelkev* »_ordered. cant wait to get em. thanks again for the Quick responses Scott!









Thank you for the order!
BTW, free shipping has ben extended one week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Free shipping has been extended one week.
Please note (from my original post):
"*To receive FREE SHIPPING in the USA*, you must select "USA GREAT PLATES FREE Shipping" method when completing your order online. Shipping to Canada is $20 and you must select "Canada - USPS GREAT PLATES Special Shipping" method when completing your order online. PLEASE MAKE SURE TO CLICK THE "Calculate Shipping" BUTTON TO UDATE YOUR SHIPPING COST. Shipping charges are not refundable."


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Do you have any before/after pics on a mk4?


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (idwurks)*

i need to hurry up and sell something, my paypal is broke.


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*

Ordered for my mk2.... Now how bout that B5 set Scott


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Yes, we will have plenty of product for sale at Southern Worthersee http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

awesome. i'll get some £££ off some peeps.


----------



## adz2k9 (May 5, 2009)

how much are these shipped to UK


----------



## adz2k9 (May 5, 2009)

dt83aw - are you going to bring some back to UK, if so id be interested!


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (adz2k9)*

cant wait to get my set in


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (adz2k9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adz2k9* »_dt83aw - are you going to bring some back to UK, if so id be interested!

PM'd


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (dt83aw)*

Finally, mk4 pics...
















My car currently has a moderate drop on Koni coilovers. This will give a good point of reference for the average user. 









This last photo illustrates the clearance with the fender liner bulge. At it's closest point, there is close to 3/8" clearance. My tires are 225/40-18 Conti Extreme Contacts and I think they are HUGE for their size, so bear that in mind when making size references. There is a decent amount of room between the fender liner and the gas tank filler neck, so if you were running bigger tires, you could take out the liner and use a heat gun to mod the shape a bit if needed. Or be a baller and take out the liners


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
My car currently has a moderate drop on Koni coilovers. This will give a good point of reference for the average user. 


are these pics with coilovers?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_
are these pics with coilovers?










For now...


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

B5 plates before Primer?


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
For now...










looks like a stock height long wheel base jetta :shrugs:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*

Thanks for the mk4 pics


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (idwurks)*

just ordered some great plates http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*

We are shipping plates every day as we get them finished and packed. We have a large batch at the CNC shop being machined as I type this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Just ordered


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

my plates for my mk3 came in today, ill be installing them tomorrow hopefully if it doesnt rain


----------



## ProjekBomb (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*

just ordered mines wook! wook!








*P 3 is all mine*


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (ProjekBomb)*

about to install my plates in 5 min..pics later


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*

heres some pics, they sit the wheel a lil to far back i think
one side looks good and the other doesnt, im gonna take them off for the time being


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*

have you tried adjusting the brackets on the plates? the factory brackets have some adjustment in them.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*

go lower and they'll be perfect


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Afazz)*

im gonna either get the new batch from scott which are different or just sell them


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*

Any idea when I will get mine?


----------



## Jayson13f (Jun 19, 2007)

*Scott, I didnt see a setup for a B5.5 Passat. You guys have anything for it? Heres what Im working with as of now. Sitting on Bilstien PSS9 coilovers....And can you make my wheels work with an airride?*









_Modified by Jayson13f at 8:57 PM 5-19-2009_


_Modified by Jayson13f at 8:58 PM 5-19-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (Jayson13f)*

All orders have been shipped http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We're looking into the B5.5 applications but we've been absolutely buried with the production of the current product.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

nice.


----------



## superchannelkev (Dec 11, 2004)

*FV-QR*

so my empty box from mason tech arrived today...
Scott, ill be im'ing you here in a sec.


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (superchannelkev)*


_Quote, originally posted by *superchannelkev* »_so my empty box from mason tech arrived today...
Scott, ill be im'ing you here in a sec.


whaa?


----------



## superchannelkev (Dec 11, 2004)

*FV-QR*

yea.. looks like ups threw the box around like a rag doll and the plates ripped the box, and fell out..


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (superchannelkev)*


_Quote, originally posted by *superchannelkev* »_yea.. looks like ups threw the box around like a rag doll and the plates ripped the box, and fell out.. 

mine looked like it had been re-taped on one edge, got them today


----------



## superchannelkev (Dec 11, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_
mine looked like it had been re-taped on one edge, got them today


you got lucky then..


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (superchannelkev)*

Kev, you got sent a box eating weasel by accident


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (idwurks)*

here is a local forum members ride w/ them.


_Quote, originally posted by *"inuyasha3466"* »_Heres a pic of the plates and a can of yummy soda to demonstrate the size.








Sorry car is dirty but here are the pics.
BEFORE








AFTER








BEFORE








AFTER


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (superchannelkev)*


_Quote, originally posted by *superchannelkev* »_
you got lucky then..


maybe mine got more than just one side taped by looking at yours. every edge of mine had been taped and a big white sticker placed over a broken corner


----------



## superchannelkev (Dec 11, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_
maybe mine got more than just one side taped by looking at yours. every edge of mine had been taped and a big white sticker placed over a broken corner


wow, thats a bit crazy but at least they took the time to do that for you
still waiting a response from scott..


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (superchannelkev)*

I ordered a set of these yesterday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dymer)*

hoping to get some new bolts so i can get these installed 



_Modified by GTI337DUB at 7:23 PM 5-28-2009_


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (superchannelkev)*


_Quote, originally posted by *superchannelkev* »_
still waiting a response from scott.. 

you need to contact UPS and talk to them and place a claim


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (divineVR6)*

i got my new set but havnt put them in yet, one is different than the other so i gotta figure out which side the one goes on, batch number 2 looks alot better than the first ones


----------



## superchannelkev (Dec 11, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *divineVR6* »_
you need to contact UPS and talk to them and place a claim


already did. would be nice to hear from the guy who shipped them is all.. and apparently it has happened to other people as well


----------



## RedWabbitVR (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (superchannelkev)*

I worked at ups back in the day. I do not ever advise shipping anything by ups. they throw boxes drag them sometimes open them on purpose and all sorts of crazy stuff. they build a wall about 3 feet out from one box wall and start throwing **** behind the outer box wall to make it look like its supposed to just to speed things up as its faster to throw boxes behind a box wall than it is to properly build multiple walls stacked properly. fed ex may be the same but i haven't had a box show up screwed from them and since i didn't work there my little mind doesn't know that they do. but from experience stuff shipped ups usually ends up damaged.
so this isn't offered for the mk1? I thought they had the same stupid design that the other gens had.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (RedWabbitVR)*

installed mine tonight. need to adjust the passenger side is just barely further forward.


----------



## sdobbins (Apr 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_installed mine tonight. need to adjust the passenger side is just barely further forward. 

need photo proof...


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (sdobbins)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdobbins* »_
need photo proof...









i can take a pic of the plate installed if you want. with the fender sitting on the tire i have 3 fingers and a half pinky to the front of the fender and 3 fingers with a full pinky to the back


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (RedWabbitVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedWabbitVR* »_I worked at ups back in the day. I do not ever advise shipping anything by ups. they throw boxes drag them sometimes open them on purpose and all sorts of crazy stuff. they build a wall about 3 feet out from one box wall and start throwing **** behind the outer box wall to make it look like its supposed to just to speed things up as its faster to throw boxes behind a box wall than it is to properly build multiple walls stacked properly. fed ex may be the same but i haven't had a box show up screwed from them and since i didn't work there my little mind doesn't know that they do. but from experience stuff shipped ups usually ends up damaged.
so this isn't offered for the mk1? I thought they had the same stupid design that the other gens had. 

ive shipped 4 steel wheels with UPS and only 3 got there. i had them shipped in bundles of two held together with those nylon ties. UPS wrapped them there.. only 3 showed up, 2 where reboxed seperately and one was by itself. they said since they weren't all boxed that they couldn't do anything for me. since then ive been using USPS for all my shipping


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (divineVR6)*

Kevin, I just shot you an IM back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I guess UPS drivers don't like small, heavy packages! Everyone who has had a damaged box has had a new set shipped out and I believe all the updated bolts have been shipped out, as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RedWabbitVR (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (RedWabbitVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedWabbitVR* »_*so this isn't offered for the mk1? I thought they had the same stupid design that the other gens had. *

??


----------



## Matt Crooke (May 10, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (RedWabbitVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedWabbitVR* »_
??

Soon my friend...








-Matt


----------



## RedWabbitVR (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Matt Crooke)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Matt Crooke* »_
Soon my friend...








-Matt

good to hear


----------



## superchannelkev (Dec 11, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Kevin, I just shot you an IM back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I guess UPS drivers don't like small, heavy packages! Everyone who has had a damaged box has had a new set shipped out and I believe all the updated bolts have been shipped out, as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


never doubted you would take care of me. as stated in the other thread and IM. Thank you very much!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (superchannelkev)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jayson13f (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Well, SANTI has already put together me a setup. Hes gonna put my bags on for me. So there are kits out there cause Santi has something put together for my B5.5. But Id like to see MasonTech come out with a full setup for the B5.5


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (Jayson13f)*


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

got my new plates on, alot better than the first batch, ill get some pics up later today if i can


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_got my new plates on, alot better than the first batch, ill get some pics up later today if i can

Never got around to seeing those new pics...


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I want some of these!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Didn't he sell that car?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

I think Matt was talking about his mk3.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

You guys got any for B5 Passats yet?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

MKIV







get a set and see


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

The mounting points are different on the B5 Passat. We are working on them, though!


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: --> BRAND NEW From MASON-Tech: GREAT PLATES!! ([email protected])*

so your saying with these plates I can keep the brock B1's with my stretched rubber from melting itself every time I hit a bump just by installing these?! Where the hell was these years ago! Gonna have to get me a set for my MK2 very soon. Excellent piece of work!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: --> BRAND NEW From MASON-Tech: GREAT PLATES!! (5_Cent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5_Cent* »_so your saying with these plates I can keep the brock B1's with my stretched rubber from melting itself every time I hit a bump just by installing these?! Where the hell was these years ago! Gonna have to get me a set for my MK2 very soon. Excellent piece of work!

Yep!


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_You guys got any for B5 Passats yet?









I'm pushing for them too!!









_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The mounting points are different on the B5 Passat. We are working on them, though!

Good because this is discrasful...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Sketchy-B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sketchy-B* »_
Good because this is discrasful...









Oh... it's not THAT bad.








Very soon you will have a centered wheel. I can promise ya that... http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

haha jebus Crooke how many Banner Ad names you got?! 
You gonna make it out to CT before H20i this year http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Sketchy-B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sketchy-B* »_haha jebus Crooke how many Banner Ad names you got?! 
You gonna make it out to CT before H20i this year http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Just two...







Adaptec Speedware and Mason-Tech of course...
Out to CT before H20 might be tough, but I've already got an in on the same Condos as last year for H20. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Can't wait... and the wagon will be looking respectable again this year


----------



## nisnklr (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*

Gotta get these at some point


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: (nisnklr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nisnklr* »_Gotta get these at some point

Now is always a good time...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: --> BRAND NEW From MASON-Tech: GREAT PLATES!! ([email protected])*

*Choose*
*MASON* 
*_TECH_* 
*and nobody gets hurt...*


----------



## Jayson13f (Jun 19, 2007)

gotta a time frame on when u can have a bag setup ready for a B5.5 Passat. I wanna ditch my bag over coils and try out the Masontech setup. All I need is the strut/bag parts, I already have everything else in the car. Just wann swap the coils/bags for your 1 piece kit. Can u PM me with any tips or ideas on when I can expect to see this kit ready to go out on the market? Please?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: (Jayson13f)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jayson13f* »_gotta a time frame on when u can have a bag setup ready for a B5.5 Passat. I wanna ditch my bag over coils and try out the Masontech setup. All I need is the strut/bag parts, I already have everything else in the car. Just wann swap the coils/bags for your 1 piece kit. Can u PM me with any tips or ideas on when I can expect to see this kit ready to go out on the market? Please?

We should have the new set up done for the Passat B5.5 VERY soon. IM sent... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: --> BRAND NEW From MASON-Tech: GREAT PLATES!! ([email protected])*























All IM's and emails replied http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Bring me up a set when you goto GC


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

make something for my 190e


----------



## Jayson13f (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: --> BRAND NEW From MASON-Tech: GREAT PLATES!! ([email protected])*

Matt I never got a PM on some details on when this stuff will be ready. Can u plz try to send it to my email, stuff like ETA on finifsh product, price. Juat need the bag/strut so I can pull out my bag over coils and use a 1 piece setup like u guys was showing off at SoWo. Plz lmk what u can come up with, thanks email me ur reply please. [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: --> BRAND NEW From MASON-Tech: GREAT PLATES!! (Jayson13f)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_Bring me up a set when you goto GC









I can work that out...







Let me know if you're serious Travsters. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_make something for my 190e

I'll make you whatever you want, you know that...









_Quote, originally posted by *Jayson13f* »_Matt I never got a PM on some details on when this stuff will be ready. Can u plz try to send it to my email, stuff like ETA on finifsh product, price. Juat need the bag/strut so I can pull out my bag over coils and use a 1 piece setup like u guys was showing off at SoWo. Plz lmk what u can come up with, thanks email me ur reply please. [email protected]

I got ya covered...







Thanks for the heads up and I'll shoot you another IM and email.
Thanks!


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I can work that out...







Let me know if you're serious Travsters. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Kind of tempted to try them out and see how good they would look...
from this


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

wise idea it be


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (BADCLOWN)*

here are the great plates installed on the coupe.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*

ohh that looks yummified


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_ohh that looks yummified
















it'll look better once its airified







and it needs camber shims old stance vs new = needs shims
old 









now


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
Kind of tempted to try them out and see how good they would look...
from this









Just lemme know Travy, we'll get that rear wheel "fixed" for ya









_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_here are the great plates installed on the coupe. 

















Thanks for the photos! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That coupe makes me smile...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: --> BRAND NEW From MASON-Tech: GREAT PLATES!! ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/star.gif http://****************.com/smile/star.gif http://****************.com/smile/star.gif http://****************.com/smile/star.gif http://****************.com/smile/star.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: --> BRAND NEW From MASON-Tech: GREAT PLATES!! ([email protected])*

i dont know if maybe i missed it...but did you guys ever have any customers w. mkivs and bags that posted up pics?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: --> BRAND NEW From MASON-Tech: GREAT PLATES!! (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_i dont know if maybe i missed it...but did you guys ever have any customers w. mkivs and bags that posted up pics?









Yes sir!







I believe Dymer had some updated photos in his thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fvtec (Aug 17, 2005)

*Re: --> BRAND NEW From MASON-Tech: GREAT PLATES!! ([email protected])*

Hello I've IM'ed you and sent a email. Still waiting to hear from you. thanx http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: --> BRAND NEW From MASON-Tech: GREAT PLATES!! (fvtec)*

ordered mine last friday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif havent heard anything on shipping on tracking?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: --> BRAND NEW From MASON-Tech: GREAT PLATES!! (e-townvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fvtec* »_Hello I've IM'ed you and sent a email. Still waiting to hear from you. thanx http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I haven't received any email or IM... 
But I'll send you one now, reply when you have the time.








Thanks!

_Quote, originally posted by *e-townvdub* »_ordered mine last friday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif havent heard anything on shipping on tracking? 

Every order should be shipping this week and you will receive tracking info once your shipment leaves... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Hit me up if you have any specific questions! Thanks!


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: --> BRAND NEW From MASON-Tech: GREAT PLATES!! ([email protected])*

i need some
i gotta ride donked so my tires dont rub http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: --> BRAND NEW From MASON-Tech: GREAT PLATES!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I haven't received any email or IM... 
But I'll send you one now, reply when you have the time.








Thanks!
Every order should be shipping this week and you will receive tracking info once your shipment leaves... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Hit me up if you have any specific questions! Thanks!

thanks a lot man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i look forward to getting them. ill put up some pics for everyone


----------



## fvtec (Aug 17, 2005)

*Re: --> BRAND NEW From MASON-Tech: GREAT PLATES!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I haven't received any email or IM... 
But I'll send you one now, reply when you have the time.








Thanks!

Hello I've sent you and Scott IM's and sent a email thought the site. I still have not gotten a reply. (the first 2 IM's were to Scott)
I've been trying to order for just over a week. MASON-tech site well not except my order. Not sure why. If you can get back to me that would be great!


----------



## fvtec (Aug 17, 2005)

*Re: (andrew m.)*

Hello I'm still waiting to hear back from..anyone from Mason-tech.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: (fvtec)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fvtec* »_Hello I'm still waiting to hear back from..anyone from Mason-tech. 

You should be taken care of with everything you need. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Thanks!


----------



## Jayson13f (Jun 19, 2007)

Matt, I can u send me an email with a status plz on my setup. Its getting close to the show and Im gonna need time to order/install and work any tweaks outta this Mason setup. So if u can plz email me with some updates. Its [email protected]
Thanks Matt


----------



## 20thGTI12 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (Jayson13f)*

Are the Great Plates back in stock? 
The website says there out of stock...










_Modified by 20thGTI12 at 11:48 PM 11-12-2009_


----------



## Jayson13f (Jun 19, 2007)

Matt, Im still waiting to see if Mason made a 1pc strut/bag setup for b5.5 passat yet?


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I need great plates for a FWD B5 A4! Make them


----------



## Jayson13f (Jun 19, 2007)

Matt are u the only rep for masontech right now? I heard Scott isnt thwere antmore. Looks like ur been busy bc its taking like 2 days for replys. I read on it that one guys couldnt get any replies, well Im in the same boat with Mason-Tech. They wont email me back and I cant order on the phone with them. I just figure u r prolly the only rep right now and trying 2 keep up with a few other forums. But if u can find out about the front struct/bag 1pc for a B5.5 and let me know. Scott was trying to stay on top of it for me, then he feel off the grid. Plz write back if u can get any info. Send it to my email or PM me on here. I sentu a PM with my email as well. thank


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (Jayson13f)*

scott is mason-tech... i believe matt is no longer with mason tech.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Matt isn't with Mason-Tech anymore...


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalDubber* »_Matt isn't with Mason-Tech anymore...


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

any for B3 passats? same as mk3 chassis, dont know if the bolt locations are the same though
dom


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

I have a 2000 B5 Passat... My car has this poroblem. I'm going air soon too... Do you have a application for B5????? Passat?????? thanks thanks


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (GnarPassatWagon)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Aggro Crag (Apr 23, 2005)

These will be nice


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Free shipping has been extended one week.
Please note (from my original post):
"*To receive FREE SHIPPING in the USA*, you must select "USA GREAT PLATES FREE Shipping" method when completing your order online. Shipping to Canada is $20 and you must select "Canada - USPS GREAT PLATES Special Shipping" method when completing your order online. PLEASE MAKE SURE TO CLICK THE "Calculate Shipping" BUTTON TO UDATE YOUR SHIPPING COST. Shipping charges are not refundable."

is this still legit?


----------



## RedWabbitVR (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ilde10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ilde10* »_
is this still legit?









neither have been on this site since late last year, are they even accepting/sending out orders on their website anymore?


----------



## bluegolfgti (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (RedWabbitVR)*

Still shipping, my order for bags was shipped yesterday.


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bluegolfgti)*

im so confused


----------



## Aggro Crag (Apr 23, 2005)

*FV-QR*

The free shipping was extended one week in May of last year. I believe that week has ended.


----------



## vwOnly4Me (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Aggro Crag)*

i ordered great plates lastweekend got emm yesterday


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Aggro Crag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aggro Crag* »_The free shipping was extended one week in May of last year. I believe that week has ended.

actually the free shipping is still on! im ordering tomorrow!!!










_Modified by ilde10 at 11:29 PM 2-18-2010_


----------



## Aggro Crag (Apr 23, 2005)

*FV-QR*

hmmm that free shipping isn't an option on the site


----------



## DOHC91GLI (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Aggro Crag)*

hope these get shipped and actually have some form of tracking. unlike my rear struts that are still not here......


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Aggro Crag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aggro Crag* »_hmmm that free shipping isn't an option on the site 

yeah it is. in the checkout screen after your registered or signed in.


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: --> BRAND NEW From MASON-Tech: GREAT PLATES!! ([email protected])*

*ORDERED MINE!!!*


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: --> BRAND NEW From MASON-Tech: GREAT PLATES!! (ilde10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ilde10* »_ *ORDERED MINE!!!* 

got mine today!







fast shipping.


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: --> BRAND NEW From MASON-Tech: GREAT PLATES!! (ilde10)*

i ordered mine 2 weeks ago and dint receive them yet


----------



## Aggro Crag (Apr 23, 2005)

I got mine the day I got the email that they were shipped out


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (Aggro Crag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aggro Crag* »_I got mine the day I got the email that they were shipped out

wish mine came in that fast


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: (Aggro Crag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aggro Crag* »_I got mine the day I got the email that they were shipped out

Mine was the same way. DiOrdered and got mine about a month ago they are still going strong. I am hoping they are working for a fix on the rear bags + Great Plates= FAIL issue. lol Awesome product! Wish they were still black though.


----------

